# columbia



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

soo got a 10hp 28in columbia large frame machine to fix... no spark so far.. i dont have info on the engine per say other than telling you its a single shaft machine.. looks like it isnt a HMSK ( used to have one muffler is different on this one) so im guessing its an HSK100... but i do have a modl number fo rthe blower itself.. maybe it can be usefull to find out what it SHOULD.. have on there for engine... 

318-865-597

i tried on the mtd-atlas site and they dont recognize it.. so im a little lost.. guessing its a 78 model year (short stubby chute) it needs for the engine to run.. tires ( cracked to the point the tubes stick out) blower belt.. one of the augers is rusted to the shaft... its been generally used hard and not shown much love...


----------



## Maxfrancou (Dec 6, 2021)

I am looking for the same thing!!!!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

We like picture .......


----------



## Maxfrancou (Dec 6, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> We like picture .......


----------



## Maxfrancou (Dec 6, 2021)

i'm looking for the manual of this snow blower model: 318-865-597 motor: HM80 155158E Columbia 10x26 1971.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Maxfrancou said:


> View attachment 185756


Looks like a snow-eating monster 👊


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

That looks a little bit like a Toro with Ariens like colors. Is that flames painted on the heater box? Wow. That always adds HP.

Check the points.

It may be cheaper and easier to find a used replacement engine with less hours on it.

Today I saw a 10HP single shaft Techumeh snow engine on FB Market place for $125. From the name plate it is a HMSK100 159311W

My guess it is a 2007 model. I'm not sure if this is helpful or not? See pics below.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Maxfrancou said:


> View attachment 185756


That's a nice looking machine.
Find out what engine it is and replace the condenser and check the points, put a new spark plug in it and I bet you'll be good to go.
I like the color scheme and the flames on the carb cover, points for originality.


----------

